# I would like some input on TCN -The Coding Network



## tsmith65 (Jul 11, 2018)

I am researching this company as I applied to 3 positions and received 2 separate emails with links to take their proficiency tests. I've seen some very mixed reviews concerning the tests and would love some recent insight into the process and the company if anyone has dealt with them.   Any input is appreciated!


----------

